

Twitter faces censorship backlash - anon1385
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jan/27/twitter-faces-censorship-backlash

======
nsmartt
I don't understand why so many people are complaining about Twitter but no one
is complaining about Facebook, Google, etc. Both already do this.

